# Mixing PFS and Aragonite



## praveentnair (Jan 4, 2014)

Have someone mixed PFS and Aragonite in the past? Would it look ugly? I am cycling my 55g tank. The substrate is PFS only. I have some rocks also. The PFS looks yellowish and i am thinking of making it more whitish.

Thanks
Praveen


----------



## Boe82 (Mar 6, 2014)

I like the look of my pfs and aragonite mix, in some spots it isn't completely mixed together(can it truly be mixed together completely? they are of different grain) but I like how it looks, the color is close but the aragonite is more white so I have white lines or spots where more of it is gathered, it looks kinda kool.


----------



## praveentnair (Jan 4, 2014)

Boe82 said:


> I like the look of my pfs and aragonite mix, in some spots it isn't completely mixed together(can it truly be mixed together completely? they are of different grain) but I like how it looks, the color is close but the aragonite is more white so I have white lines or spots where more of it is gathered, it looks kinda kool.


 Could you please post a picture, if you have any taken?


----------



## Boe82 (Mar 6, 2014)

I will try to get a decent picture taken, all I have is my gallaxy S3 phone camera, it isn't horrible but wont be very high quality, hopefully it can pick up the different sand colors.


----------



## Boe82 (Mar 6, 2014)

I hope these aren't too big.
First pic is of the sand where it is more mixed together(sorry, sand is kind of dirty, I am in the process of cycling the tank so I haven't cleaned it up completely)



Second pic is where the Aragonite is more sitting on top of the PFS, not mixed well.


----------



## praveentnair (Jan 4, 2014)

Boe82 said:


> I hope these aren't too big.
> First pic is of the sand where it is more mixed together(sorry, sand is kind of dirty, I am in the process of cycling the tank so I haven't cleaned it up completely)
> 
> Second pic is where the Aragonite is more sitting on top of the PFS, not mixed well.


Thanks Boe. I think I will go with mixing PFS and Aragonite. It looks nice. I may also put some sea shells. I will post some pics soon. Thanks a lot for the pictures.


----------



## Boe82 (Mar 6, 2014)

You're welcome  Overall I like the mixture very much, I am glad I didn't do a lot of the aragonite tho, it does like to dust up quite a bit when stuff moves around, and it was a serious pain to clean lol, I would put some in a 5 gallon bucket and fill it about half to 3/4 full of water and swish it around then dump and repeat about 8-10 times or more, never could get it to clear up, the PFS was very easy to clean.


----------

